# SuperNatural Vs. Celeste Dettaglio Vs. Raceglaze 55 ?



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

If you had to choose between those 3 waxes as your all-around go-to wax, which one would you pick?

Ease of use, sweating, durability,scent, I mean.. everything taken into consideration.

I'm listening!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

RG55 for me on deep and wet looks alone. I didn't think much of SN, and haven't used Celeste.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

55 for looks,supernatural for durability,celeste as best AIO.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

looks like R55 is best choice of them 3


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

I vote for Celeste Dettaglio.Great Carnauba wax.If you are looking for more durability,seal first with a premium sealant such as JetSeal 109 and then top with Celeste.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

All things considered go with rg55. A little more awkward to use than the other 2 but better looks, durability and protection


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

interesting one these gonna watch it


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Celeste out of the 3. Supernatural is lovely and all but didn't have that special feeling, even from the wooden pot. The raceglaze never did anything for me. Celeste felt special, looked great and lasted bloody ages


----------



## Blumenmaus (Feb 1, 2012)

type[r]+ said:


> RG55 for me on deep and wet looks alone. I didn't think much of SN, and haven't used Celeste.


Same here - *RG55.* Easy to use, with super finish and good durability. I found S/N a bit "something and nothing" and I've not used Celeste.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Used to swear by SN but gone off it after using and trying many other wax's, rg55 being te superior out of the two and haven't used Celeste I'm afraid .


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Not the question but for the price of CD i'd buy a pot of Glasur, RG55 over SN of course.

All 3 are very good waxes in their own right.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

SN wooden pot, Has to be one of the best pots going... Will get hold of one, one day.


----------



## The Engineer (Jan 21, 2009)

However you can get a platic pot of SN for £42 which is great value for money.


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

Celeste v2 from me


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

markito said:


> Celeste v2 from me


I really need to try this soon.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

nuberlis said:


> I vote for Celeste Dettaglio.Great Carnauba wax.If you are looking for more durability,seal first with a premium sealant such as JetSeal 109 and then top with Celeste.


how long did it last on your car amigo?


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Okay well the truth is that I own all 3 of them but I wont be able to try them before another 2 months. Considering all 3 of them say they can last 4 months.. I wanted opinion of people who tried them to help me make a ''quicker'' decision.

I also have glasur and Ital.


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

I also would like like to thanks all of you for the answer so far!

And I do agree, the wooden pot is brillant! I like to keep it in my room instead of garage because of how nice it look haha.

I heard S/N have the same glow as Zymol glasur. never tried it tho, can't say.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

RG55 for me over SN, havent used Celeste though and dont plan to! RG55 can be a little more fussy to remove sometimes but for me it outlasted SN and possible gave a nicer finish in my eyes. 
Expect a couple of months most out of them max on nicely prepped paintwork thats washed regulary.
Garage queen thats hardly ever driven then expect more.:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

RaceGlaze 55 gives nice depth and wetness , nice smell too . if you decided to buy SN I prefer to go with a plastic pot rather than wooden pot , after a few months the SN in wooden pot becomes driest and hard to apply .


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

I haven't used Celeste before, but out of SN and RG55: I'd go for RG55. Great smell, wonderful deep wet look and better durability.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

gally said:


> Not the question but for the price of CD i'd buy a pot of Glasur, RG55 over SN of course.
> 
> All 3 are very good waxes in their own right.


I have to agree Becks, not tried RG55, however I would also opt for Glasur as it feels a bit more special, CD is a bit dry and I can't help thinking a Glasur wanabe?

I believe V2 CD is meant to be easier to work with though.

Until the recent price hike I would also have mentioned Shield but its £130 now:doublesho

AF Spirit should also be seriously considered at this price point.


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

rg55 is significantly better than SN all round.

Loosk better, easier to apply and lasts longer. win-win-win


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

lemkey said:


> rg55 is significantly better than SN all round.
> 
> Loosk better, easier to apply and lasts longer. win-win-win


Sounds like I need to try RG55!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

frankiman said:


> I also would like like to thanks all of you for the answer so far!
> 
> And I do agree, the wooden pot is brillant! I like to keep it in my room instead of garage because of how nice it look haha.
> 
> I heard S/N have the same glow as Zymol glasur. never tried it tho, can't say.


If you do have all 3, I'm sure when you use them you will see SN and Glasur really don't have alot in common


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

I do a lot of testing of waxes and sealants this current lot is all on my car at the moment.

What do you want from your wax durability or do you like to re-apply every 2 months

Are you after ease of applying and removing etc

You will get different answer of everyone as we all have a personal likes :thumb:


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Umm I do have premium wax and ''cheap'' wax, so what I'm looking to fill the gap between high-priced wax and the ''everyone's wax''.

I'm just looking for something that is easy to apply/remove and last at least 3 months. 

I bought S/N because of the wooden pot and because I've read a review on DI about it and it look nice.

Zymol Glasur/Ital = because I got a VERY good deal ( only me! Sorry I can't pass it to you). I don't really know what to expect, hard to buss ? sweat or haze after warming up ? beading..1 or 2 months?

CG Celeste V2 and RG 55: Again... I traded this wax so I didn't actually paid for it..

So... no need to look at price and compare money vs quality since I didn't pay retail price on any of these waxes.

I'm more looking at ease of use, durability, ''rare factor''


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

BespokeCarCare said:


> I do a lot of testing of waxes and sealants this current lot is all on my car at the moment.
> 
> What do you want from your wax durability or do you like to re-apply every 2 months
> 
> ...


when will we see that review haha? Interesting in E-zyne, how would you rate it compared to Fuzion and Victoria ?


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

E-zyme great smell,bad endurance...Real concours wax....


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I have to disagree on Ezyme being bad endurance , its been on a few of my customers cars and although ive retopped at 4 months that was a daily drive and i wouldnt say would go on alot more than that from the looks after the wash stage its certainly no 2 monther with no durability.
Frankiman you have some Ezyme on enroute to you along with KoreDark


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I have to disagree on Ezyme being bad endurance , its been on a few of my customers cars and although ive retopped at 4 months that was a daily drive and i wouldnt say would go on alot more than that from the looks after the wash stage its certainly no 2 monther with no durability.
> Frankiman you have some Ezyme on enroute to you along with KoreDark


Swweeeeett 

As a follow-up, I used supernatural 4x, celeste 2x and RG55 3x.

Ease of use: Celeste
Look: I would say RG55 but I didn't give a fair comparaison to celeste ( applied on a badly repainted car)
Feel: Well the wooden pot is hard to beat 
durability: to soon to tell.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I have to disagree on Ezyme being bad endurance , its been on a few of my customers cars and although ive retopped at 4 months that was a daily drive and i wouldnt say would go on alot more than that from the looks after the wash stage its certainly no 2 monther with no durability.
> Frankiman you have some Ezyme on enroute to you along with KoreDark


I agree Ezyme lasted around 3 months on the car videos are on my youtube channel out of all the waxes on test blit hamber finis and 476 came out top but few not far behind.

I have seen people say couple of weeks for Ezyme not sure what they are doing to get that.


----------

